# My first day as a Wildlife Volunteer!!



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I did my first shift at London Wildcare today. 

I was put with Margaret on the bird ward.....and the first thing we had to do was clean out the pigeon's pens. So I got to cuddle pigeons on my first day. 

They don't have too many admissions at the moment - 4 squeakers who I had to hold under their wings and let them use my little fingers as a perch whilst another volunteer Chris fed them "Squeaker cakes" which are pea sized balls of fat, bread, seed etc. One little fella is very thin. had been found in the road. On admission he was put in an incubator, then into the ward, then back to the incubator because he was almost dying, he recovered and is now back on the ward, but he had extra porridge/kaytee mix later today as well as being examined by the vet nurse again. They are a bit anxious about him. 

Another one with toes removed due to fishing line, was tilting his head and body to one side, which I pointed out and the nurse said she would test him for possible PMV...... 

I also got to clean out the resident fox pen and stroke Dog, the main vixen in the pen, on the head. Dog wags her tail just like a dog when she is being fussed over.

The rest of the shift, was cleaning out the hedgehogs and sweeping up, mopping the floors, more sweeping, and making sure that Lucy, Ted's precious cat ( he has 6 cats there) did not catch any pigeons. She is a little devil but Ted calls her his princess.....

All in all I had a lovely day and looking forward to going back next week.

I shall soon be expert on poops as well as we have to write down on the daily log what the poops look like etc....

Tania xx


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Congratulations, Tania!

Nice news to hear!

Why not suggest to them a digital photo diary of poops. With enough sick and injured pigeons, you might accumulate a good reference library which could be put online for others to use. (I don't have a digital camera yet).

Larry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful first day. I'm so glad you have a job there, you will be a wonderful asset to them.

Give the baby pigeons a hug for me!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for posting about your first day with all the critters Tania.  
Sounds like fun.

When time permits, please keep us posted.  

Cindy

Maybe I should have said, "It sounds eventful."


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Great to hear you had a great day then Tania. You are sooo lucky to be doing the kind of work you are doing as a volunteer. There is alot of future potential there for you to not only learn but the hands on experience is fabulous as well. Congratulations on your first day and may you have many more nice ones as well.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sounds like a busy, interesting and enjoyable day. If you have time it would be great to hear more.

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting, Tania! I'm delighted to hear about your "duties" and adventures!

I know they will SO ENJOY having you help! You have been such an advocate for them and Ted! Because of you, we know about "the" Ted and his wonderful Center!

Between the information we have here, thanks to our knowledgeable members, AND the information you will learn there....welll, we ALL will benefit!

LOVE and HUGS TO YOU, TED, THE STAFF AND ALL THE CRITTERS!!

Watchin' for the next chapter(s)!!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Tania, what a wonderful thing to do, to volunteer at London Wildcare. Sounds like you had an interesting day and I am sure you are going to learn so much, not only about Pigeons, but other wildlife as well.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania, it sounds like you had a wonderful day. I would have been in animal/bird heaven. Think how fun it will be when spring comes and you get to see all the other types of bird babies.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad to hear you had a great day and enjoyed it.


Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tania, 

Sounds like this will be a great learning opportunity for you as well as great times to see and observe the animals What a selfless thing you are doing....good for you!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tania,

Sounds like you have found a great place to volunteer. Please do keep us posted on the happenings there! I know you will learn a lot, do a tremendous amount of good, and sadly, will see a lot of tragedies.

Terry


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Thak you everybody for your words of encouragement. 

I can only thank you all also, for my small but adequate knowledge of pigeons as some of the volunteers ( not the staff) had never heard of PMV and the symptoms pigeons would have. Karen, one of the nurses has a love-thing about pidgies, so they are all in good hands. She is currently bottle feeding the first litter of fox cubs ( they are very, very early - gobal warming I guess). The mother was caught in a trap and because she was pregnant the pest control officer had a conscience and brought her to LW. Well she had 5 cubs, but has rejected them, they think because of being in the hospital - so Karen is hand rearing 2 and Jackie 3 - they have to be fed every two hours so no easy task - a labour of love I think - I got to see one of the cubs and he is tiny, eyes closed and so defenceless. 

There was one sad thing yesterday - a fox was brought in with what looked like a bullet wound - I never saw the fox itself, but the wound was badly infected and the fox had lost a lot of blood so he was put too sleep. They do have a contact with a Wildlife Officer at Sutton Police so they will be advsing him about the fox and the location he was found.

Ted was also called out to a fox foaming at the mouth, but it had disappeared when he got there - they suspect poisoning - it is so sad  as these animals are so lovely.

I forgot to say they also had a kestrel in with a fractured wing and he is on a diet of mice!! ( dead ones of course) They do have dead mice and chicks at the Centre which they feed to the raptors, crows, foxes - they get them from some supplier!! Its not something I want to think too much about although I know the day old chicks are a by-product of the egg industry - I think I may be giving up eggs soon!

On the way home, I saw a pigeon at Clapham Junction station - I had rescued one from there previously. Beautiful plumage, good weight etc, but had a stump for a right leg/foot and only two toes on the left. My heart went out to him but he was walking about fine on these affected limbs, which I would add were healed properly and he did not have to resort to any wing propping when pecking at the ground - just another example of how wonderful, brave and adapatable these little birds can be........ 

Of course I will keep you updated with my tales - I would love to and of course there will be lots of pigeon stories - I promise....

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You will experience a lot of sad things while you are there. I know that it is a hard life for animals but the terrible cases that you have mentioned were all down to man and his cruelty, not nature. I am glad that you and others are there to redress the balance.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> You will experience a lot of sad things while you are there. I know that it is a hard life for animals but the terrible cases that you have mentioned were all down to man and his cruelty, not nature. I am glad that you and others are there to redress the balance.
> 
> Cynthia


You are so right - one of the pigeons has had fishing line around his foot, another, who by the way they think is fit and well now, was caught up in netting outside a supermarket - Thank goodness someone saw him, I have seen too many times,netting with dead pigeons caught up.... 

As you say Cynthia, it is not nature but man - we are responsible for global warming and the animals have to suffer so. The hedgehogs are all OK its just that they were all born far too early and need to be wintered at the Centre so that they can put on weight for the spring. 

Two other things I thought of - I will turn into a bore I am sure by next week, is that I learnt that if you open a bird's beak ( and in this case it was young pigeons's beaks for their squeaker cakes) that you lift the top mandible up only becasue the lower mandible is much weaker and could break - I didn't know that!! 

And a great bit of news, a lady called in and asked if she could make a donation. the hospital is low on funds at the moment so have put out an appeal - well she only gave them a cheque for a £ 1000!! ( $ 2000) because - wait for it - she was so impressed with the care that the Centre gave to an injured pigeon that she brought in last year. She like me, in my very first days, did not think that the centre would bother with pigeons and especially not squabs, because of the policy of the RSPCA which is to euthanse most cases.

Ted looked a very happy man as he set off to the pub to watch the rugby (Ted works 24/7, 365 days a year so he is entitled for a bit of "me" time I think....)

Tania xx


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tania,

It sounds like a wonderful place to be, and yes, it will be sad and heartbreaking at times. Just imagine how much more you will learn, it is definitely a very positive experience.

You are not boring at all, please continue to share.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thank you for sharing your new experiences, Tania. I think you will be kept very busy!

I learned something, too - I wasn't aware that the lower mandible was so much weaker, either. That would explain, though, why of the few pigeons I have seen with beak damage, it has been the lower that was affected.

John


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How wonderful that you are able to do this! Thank you for volunteering, I know many of the critters will thrive under your care. I hope everything goes well for them all, and I'd love to see those little fox babies, and what a task that must be!


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Tania,
Your work sounds great! Those tiny foxes must be so cute. I imagine it would be kinda hard feeding the mice and chicks to the animals, it would make me a little sad too. Speaking of the egg industry, and the "disposal" of the day old chicks...Aias and I have been trying very hard to be vegan (boy is it tough!) after finding out about how chickens suffer, even the "cage-free," organic, and so on. Here is more info in case you're interested (since you mentioned maybe giving up eggs!):
http://www.eggindustry.com/cfi/report/ and http://www.csmonitor.com/2004/1027/p15s01-lifo.html
Congratulations on a great first day!
Sabina


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

sabina said:


> Tania,
> Your work sounds great! Those tiny foxes must be so cute. I imagine it would be kinda hard feeding the mice and chicks to the animals, it would make me a little sad too. Speaking of the egg industry, and the "disposal" of the day old chicks...Aias and I have been trying very hard to be vegan (boy is it tough!) after finding out about how chickens suffer, even the "cage-free," organic, and so on. Here is more info in case you're interested (since you mentioned maybe giving up eggs!):
> http://www.eggindustry.com/cfi/report/ and http://www.csmonitor.com/2004/1027/p15s01-lifo.html
> Congratulations on a great first day!
> Sabina



Sabina I too would like to be vegan - I have definitely cut down on diary and that but I do still partake - I think vegan is a much healthier diet. 

The fox cubs are about 6 inches long and weeny - just like kittens - someone said they looked like little rats ( she mean't it nicely )

They are adorable...... 
Tania xx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi, Tania, 

Just a "few" hours and already you have given us a valuable piece of information! I've never seen anything posted about the lower beak weaker. I'm sure all our rehabber members, who aren't already aware, will find that information quite important!

I'm sooooo glad to hear about that donation! I must say that if I lived in your area, I would donate, visit, volunteer and give that Ted SUCH A HUG!!   

Repeating myself, I SO admire you, the volunteers, staff and Ted! THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT ALL OF YOU DO!!!

(well, at least the mice and chicks are "dead." There always has to be a balance...one way or another...)


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Volunteers are PRICELESS! especially in an organization such as this! Keep up the good work! Soon you will find that you want nothing more than to be there! I volunteer and am an intern at Wind Over Wings in Clinton, Ct. on Mondays, and boy, I'd give up my day job in a wingslap if I could survive without an income! Mondays don't come around fast enough for me! I highly recommend this kind of Volunteer time to all of you here at Pigeon Talk! It feeds the soul! Great job! Congrats! and standing ovations to you! You are invaluable!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Keep it going....*

Tania,

Never, never, never quit posting because you think you are boring. 

Of course, it could be that at times you are boring. It is a danger anyone can fall into. Usually we are boring when we are writing about ME, ME, ME, (unless ME happens to be very interesting). 

But, the nice thing is, none of us has to read all and everything posted (except perhaps the moderators). I don't read every post because of being tired at times, and needing to attend to other business. I don't wish to slight anyone, but that's just the way it is right now. 

I write a lot of long and sometimes densely worded posts. a thicket of thoughts I sometimes entangle myself in for hours at a time. But, anyone can see who wrote the post and skip it. 

You will have so many experiences from your work. Perhaps keep a notebook of the salient points, the more interesting tips and stories, and soon enough you will have enough to fill a book, or publish a small journal of for downloading. So many posts are written here in PT which should be read by more, but they flow into the archives where they collect electronic dust. If you enjoy writing also, perhps improve your writing skills, and you can kill two birds with one stone. Uh ... sorry about that. Checking out for the night, to let the accumulated poisons, by-products of metabolism, seep into and influence my dreams. 

Larry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Tania,

We will NEVER be bored by your updates.

It is going to be heaven and helll both with the work you will be doing.

God bless you for sure...you deserve it.

Thank you!

Linda


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Another day in Paradise*

OK - My second shift at the Wildlife Centre today - it was 6 hours with a 15 minute coffee break - I am really tired but I absolutely loved it. 

First job - bird ward - we have 6 pigeons in there, 4 squeakers and 2 adults. Cleaning, feeding, weighing ( and cuddling!!) to do with all pigeons gaining weight except one - a very stressed adult, who keeps flying about her cage.

Other patients are a collard dove, who was originally caught by a sparrowhawk - she is very stressy but she has put on weight which is good.

Still have the kestrel with the broken wing although he was flapping around a bit. I gave him his dinner - a dead mouse!!  If anyone wants to see what a kestrel looks like they are http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kestrel - he is beautiful - about the size of a pigeon - not very big.

My FACT for the day - raptors should not have water? They get all the water they need from their prey......

Another patient is a magpie that was being attacked by crows ( bit of a baldy head now) he is lovely, beady black eyes watching you - but happy to be getting catfood, digestive biscuits and mealworms (yes I also had to put my hand in a jug of squirming mealworms to give to this delightful bird) for his dinner - a mapgpie looks like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magpie

The 6 Hedgehogs then needed cleaning out, they are just lovely - they have one poor soul with a dreadful cold - keeps sneezing and unfortunately he was on the receiving end of a nasty injection from Karen!!

A racing pigeon was brought in just before I left - his bands are Dutch ( Netherlands) so we are not too sure of the story here - one of the staff thinks from the data on the band that he was hatched in 2002 so an old bird!!

I then had to clean out the resident albino squirrels - Icicle and Crystal - both white with red eyes - they can not be released as they would be to predators an easy target with " Eat Me" stamped on their foreheads!!

Then into the Intensive Care Unit where I had to weigh 4 PMV pigeons. One is a squeaker and he has a very extreme form of the virus - to describe his condition he would sit/lie down and his head would turn upside down so that the back of it was touching the pen floor - I feel really sorry for him but Karen, is confident that he will be OK - he had lost weight and he will be getting extra food - he is being force fed with a syringe ( gavaged I think it is called). They also have a black bird in with PMV which is apparently quite unusual.

Fianally I had to weigh 5 more pigeons - all PMV but better now - these were a challenge to do because they were all in one cage and I had to open the cage door, reach in and grab them separately to weigh them - That is Ok to start off with but then the ones you haven't caught and weighed are the hardest to catch afterwards - but I managed to get them all done, without any escapee artists. Also good practice for catching those wayward "free" birds that sometimes need rescuing.

Of course all doors are shut in the bird wards ( especially as there are 6 resident cats!!) in case of escapologists!!.

Its great because you have to put on each animals chart, their weight, what their poops were like etc. I feel like a real nurse

Anyway I won't post every week what happens - only if it is something interesting but to me at the moment it is all interesting and I love it.......... 

Tania xx


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tania,

It is very interesting, don't stop sharing.  

I wish there were pictures to go along with each of your patients. What a wonderful rewarding day it was for you and all the birds/animals.

Thank you for helping these needy critters.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Tania,

I have just read this thread and am enjoying reading all your experiences with your new wildlife patients. You are doing a great rewarding job, and am so glad you are loving every minute of it. Well done for volunteering  !! It sounds great. I have just qualified as a 'human nurse' (still to get a job, but have an interview on Thursday )) but am envious of you when you say you are working on the 'bird ward'. I'm sure I'd much prefer that, although I know I would get far too emotional!

Keep up the good work and looking forward to more updates!

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kittypaws said:


> A racing pigeon was brought in just before I left - his bands are Dutch ( Netherlands) so we are not too sure of the story here - one of the staff thinks from the data on the band that he was hatched in 2002 so an old bird!!



Just in case you don't have the information, below is what we have in our 911 Pigeon Alert database as contact info for "NL" or "HOLL" bands. 

Bureau NPO Landjuweel 38 (Holland),
3905 PH Veenedaal,
Holland.
Tel: 00 31 318 514583

Online:
Email: [email protected]


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Tania....loved reading your update!

Oh NO you don't...we're not letting you get away THAT easily without posting. Week by week reports are REQUIRED (when you have time!)

After all, we are ALL "looking over your shoulder," so to speak, and need to know who's doing what and how everyone is recovering! 

AND, we DO realize that all will not be warm fuzzies...we have to take the sad with the glad!

BTW, those magpies are beautiful birds!

As always, Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL!!

   

One more thing...I DO hope you are keeping a written journal???


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Rooster2312 said:


> I have just qualified as a 'human nurse' (still to get a job, but have an interview on Thursday )) but am envious of you when you say you are working on the 'bird ward'. I'm sure I'd much prefer that, although I know I would get far too emotional!
> 
> Keep up the good work and looking forward to more updates!
> 
> Lindi


Lindi,

Thanks and good luck with the job interview on Thursday. 

I wish I knew loads now so that I could give advice on your chaffinch but hopefully he will be Ok - poor little thing.

Tania xx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Just in case you don't have the information, below is what we have in our 911 Pigeon Alert database as contact info for "NL" or "HOLL" bands.
> 
> Bureau NPO Landjuweel 38 (Holland),
> 3905 PH Veenedaal,
> ...


Thanks Renee - when I go in next week I'll record his band information. However saying that - I don't think and it may sound a bit contreversial on here for racing pigeon members, London Wildcare don't normally give back any racing pigeons to their owners. They are worried as to what might happen to them. We all know there are goodies and we all know there are baddies but they like to er on the side of caution. He''ll be well looked after and put into the outside aviary with possible release outside - he then chooses to stay or go. 

Poor thing was absolutely exhausted when they brought him in. Karen just put him on the scales to weigh and he just sat there - no strength at all - but he is beautiful - Karen adminstered I think its called "Panacour" in tablet form - not sure what this is - a lot of pigeons get that on arrival.

Oh I just found out its a wormer!!

Tania xx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Hi Tania....loved reading your update!
> 
> Oh NO you don't...we're not letting you get away THAT easily without posting. Week by week reports are REQUIRED (when you have time!)
> 
> ...


Hi Shi,

No I'm not keeping a journal but I think I will. I have always wanted to work with animals - now I am sort of so I think of journal of sorts would be a good idea.

The magpie is a lovely bird but they have a bad reputation. If you see a single magpie he is is supposed to be bad luck like the rhyme. 

" 1 for sorrow, 2 for joy, 3 for a girl and 4 for a boy, 5 for silver, 6 for gold, 7 for a secret never to be told."

You are supposed to salute a lone magpie to ward off bad luck - well I can tell you now I didn't salute this boy - just enjoyed watching him, watching me!

They are supposed to be egg stealers and known to attack smaller birds, being part of the crow family I suppose but poor guy was attacked by crows!!

Tania xx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> Hi Shi,
> 
> No I'm not keeping a journal but I think I will. I have always wanted to work with animals - now I am sort of so I think of journal of sorts would be a good idea.
> 
> ...


Mm, never heard that about the magpie...just as well, I suppose! Don't see those colored birds around here but I'm not an AZ bird expert!

That's OK, I believe we make our own "luck."

You know, your "journal" could develop into a book! You could make lots of money and donate some to the Center! You write well! I see no reason why a book wouldn't be in your future....mull it around. You can always use your comments to this site as a "starting" point...

Meanwhile, keep those lovely stories a'comin'!!!

LOVE AND HUGS


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> Lindi,
> 
> *Thanks and good luck with the job interview on Thursday. *
> 
> ...


Thanks Tania!

I'm gutted that the interview is not the one I was hoping for....but, I should be grateful for getting this one...a job is a job after all!! Really nervous about it, but hopefully it will go well!

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kittypaws said:


> - I don't think and it may sound a bit contreversial on here for racing pigeon members, London Wildcare don't normally give back any racing pigeons to their owners. They are worried as to what might happen to them. We all know there are goodies and we all know there are baddies but they like to er on the side of caution. He''ll be well looked after and put into the outside aviary with possible release outside - he then chooses to stay or go.
> Tania xx


Tania, I understand EXACTLY what you are saying, but.......the bird IS banded and it DOES belong to someone. You don't know if they want it back or what they will do with it until you ask. I certainly can't tell the staff how to run their wildlife enter, but, IMO, if the owner can be located, he deserves at least a chance to get his bird back. 
I've learned that you make the call. If the owner WANTS the bird back, the bird will be fine. It's the people who DON'T want thier birds back but are FORCED to retrieve them that do terrible things to the birds. VERY few people are going to drive to get a bird and then just turn around and dispose of it. If that's what they have planned, then you ask them point blank, and chances are they will let you have the bird anyway.
If no one tries to find the owner, then what you stated above is certainly not the answer. If the bird is going to be given the "choice" of staying or leaving, he'll choose leaving 99% of the time, not realizing that he's going back out into the world for someone to find, when he again, can't find food and water on his own. 
Maybe I misunderstood what you meant. If so, I apologize.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Renee,

No its fine - you haven't upset me! IMO too I would like to let the owner know that the bird is safe.  When I am there next Saturday I will note his ring number and then e-mail the details you gave to me to let the owner know that the bird is safe. I'm just thinking that if the bird has flown from Holland then its an awful long way to get back and would someone be bothered to fetch him?? and he is nearly 5 years old - is that old for a racing pigeon?? 

There are a few racing pigeons at London Wildcare who have stayed ( Romeo being one where there is a thread about him!!) - they, as I understand are kept in the aviary for quite a few weeks to get them aclimatised to the area - oooh its all so new to me this - but I will let the owner know he is there - I promise and we'll take it from there. 

They seem really nice at LW, although one lad said that racing pigeons were lazy!!!! I'm not sure about that comment!! - I have loads to learn - but.... I will do my best by this bird. When Karen popped him into a pen for the night, I gave him a stroke - he is very , very lovely.

Tania xx


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kittypaws said:


> Hi Renee,
> 
> No its fine - you haven't upset me! IMO too I would like to let the owner know that the bird is safe.  When I am there next Saturday I will note his ring number and then e-mail the details you gave to me to let the owner know that the bird is safe. I'm just thinking that if the bird has flown from Holland then its an awful long way to get back and would someone be bothered to fetch him?? and he is nearly 5 years old - is that old for a racing pigeon??
> 
> ...


Tania, I'm glad I didn't upset you, because I surely wasn't trying to. This bird could have been sold or given to someone in your area. It could be that it's a breeder that accidently escaped or it could be a lost racer. 5 years old is not that old for a racer but it's getting close. As a breeder, it's not old at all. 
Anyway, you do what you feel is best for the bird. 
I just know that every time I loose a bird, I hope that someone will call me that they've found it. Granted, all fanciers don't feel that way but MANY MANY of us do.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I am glad that you are there too Tania. I know that the animals have a better chance with someone who really cares.

Good Luck,
Feather


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> He''ll be well looked after and put into the outside aviary with possible release outside - he then chooses to stay or go


I read somewhere that if a racer survives in the wild and then makes his way home he is valued for his stamina and that they often go back to winning races.

About Panacur, that is a very toxic wormer. The pale blue and blue capsules contain 8mg of the active ingredient. This is a high dose (16 mg per kg) for a 500gm racer but could be toxic (32 mg per kg) for a 250 gm feral. The damage to internal organs is often invisible.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18973&referrerid=560

Cynthia

Please, please give us updates weekly.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Tania!

I've been so busy that forums seem to have fallen by the way-side. Congrats on your volunteer position. I admire you  I would love to do something along these lines, but I just couldn't handle the cases when there is no help for the animals. My mother used to be a volunteer for the RSPCA, and I would often go out on some of the RSPCA rounds, and I just found the whole thing too distressing. 

Still at least I know who to call when (and if) my little flock every materialize again and need help.

Good work.

Michelle


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

My FACT for the day - raptors should not have water? They get all the water they need from their prey......

This is FALSE!!! I sure hope that water is available at your center for the Raptors. They certainly drink water, captive and in the wild!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania, I am enjoying all your posts about your new "job" and hope you continue to fill us in each week.

About notifying a breeder about a lost pigeon - I agree that it is the right thing to do; however, my concern for you is that you may need to first clear this with Ted or whoever runs the center. If that is their policy I wouldn't want you to get in trouble from the gitgo.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> , my concern for you is that you may need to first clear this with Ted or whoever runs the center. If that is their policy I wouldn't want you to get in trouble from the gitgo.


Good point Maggie...... ....I sure don't want her to get in trouble.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Oohh thanks for the thanks/comments etc.

Renee - if its OK with the Centre, I will let the owner know his bird is safe.

Feather - thank you for your kind words - of course I'll do my best to make sure that all and sundry are being looked out for. They certainly do seem to care for most things. They have a little field mouse in at the moment too so nothing too big or small!! ( I would add he is is a nice tank - unlike the ones in the freezer! )

Cynthia - scary re the wormer - perhaps I got it wrong - they certainly seem to dose the birds up on it when they come in and the free flock outside is tantamount to the successes they have had - I'll try and sneak a better look at the actual packets of drugs next time I am there and of course I will give updates as long as I don't get too boring.... 

Michelle - Hi - yes not sure how I will react with the sad parts but I guess you just have to deal with it

Cricket - again scary stuff re the raptors - thing with me is I am just a volunteer , I am not a clinical member of staff and I've only been there two weeks!!! But I think I will do a bit of research on that as I would hate to think that the poor kestrel was thirsty.

Maggie - Yes I'll update - I was really pleased to see the little pigeon from week 1 who was touch and go - still with us weeks 2 and gaining weight!!

There is a Volunteers annual conference on Friday in a pub!! where they will be handing out long standing awards for people that have been volunteering for ten years - I am really looking forward to it but must remember not to drink too much wine as I have pigeon and hedgehog cleaning duties the next day and its no place for a queasy stomach!! 

Tania xx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Sad Day*

Tagging this onto this thread as I had to go the Wildlife Centre today with a frog.

Found a frog on her back this morning in the road. I assumed she was dead but I don't like to leave animals or birds in the road to be squashed by cars (she had probably been hit by a car). As I moved her onto a grassy verge ( heavens know why that would be a good place) she moved her leg!! I thought she was dead!! Well into work she came, but she was very, very still and you could only just see a slight movement under her skin to show she was alive. 6 hours later, still alive, a colleague was driving towards the Centre on another matter and gave me a lift ( I left the office at 2.30pm after bowing and scraping to my bosses - I love them both very much!! ).

Slightly distressing drive as we drove under a railway bridge with the dreaded netting and I could see a dead pigeon plus a possible live one  - I will get back to this in a minute..

Got to the hopsital, Karen and Ted on duty - Karen took one look at the frog and diagnosed a broken leg, squashed foot, plus her right eye was bloodied - it was decided to put her too sleep..... Well although this was very sad, the fact that the frog had not moved all day I knew she was pretty bad - Karen asked me to help her give the frog gas for extra sedation before euthanasing - she had never euthanased a frog before! Poor thing ( frog that is) , but she is no longer suffering now and I hate to think how much pain she was in with me prodding her initailly to see if she was alive....... 

I went back to the station where the bridge was and was distressed to see two dead pigeons behind the netting, plus some live ones... but the live ones all looked well and I could hear peeping, so I know that they must be getting in and out allright as the netting looked old. However I think there was another pigeon with a trapped foot - I'm not sure but I think so, so I will be contacting Network rail and the RSPCA to see if they can go out tomorrow to review the situation. I don't now if they can/will as the trapped pigeon is over the road and it would be difficult to reach - there is absolutely nothing else I can do as I can't reach the birds without special ladders or equipment and also having to set that up in the road - I do hope that the RSPCA can get out there - they have helped me with things like this in the past.

That's why I don't like rilway bridges ( incidentally I found the frog under a railway bridge) but I hate the netting - there are always so many sad sites.

I'll update the post if I get any contact from the RSPCA or Network rail.

Tania ( very sad!!)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

A sad day for you all round, but I think that the way you give your time to help the humblest of creatures is wonderful.

Netting should be made illegal, so should those spikes. 

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> A sad day for you all round, but I think that the way you give your time to help the humblest of creatures is wonderful.
> 
> Netting should be made illegal, so should those spikes.
> 
> Cynthia


Actually, Cynthia, if there HAS to be BOTH, I would rather see spikes than netting.

Some of the stores near me have put up spikes and the pijies have found a way "around" them, happily building their nests and raising their babies!   In fact, they are probably more protected _because_ of those spikes.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, you're right. In a shopping center where we used to get a lot of babies, they put up spikes and the mamas and papas went behind the spikes, built their nests, raised babies and the spikes help keep the babies from falling off canopies.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Spikes are better definitely to netting!! I too have seen pidgies behind spikes using them as a sort of "baby gate". 

Well the good news is that the pigeon didn't have her leg trapped. I was so anxious about it, I cycled to the bridge this morning after feeding my little gang at the Lock - and I was pleased to see that there was no sign of a tangled up pidgie - there was however one behind the netting, but after watching him/her for a couple of minutes, I saw them squeeze, and it was a squeeze out of a small hole at the end of the netting.

Its a very tricky dilemma because on one hand you want to report the torn netting as pidgies are bound to get caught eventaully but on the other hand, if they are getting on OK why say anything. There are squeakers under the bridge too - I could hear them, so I am loathe to tell the rail people about the netting - however torn netting means a possible tangle up - There is a poor bird, recently dead that didn't get out  

Its not a bridge I ever pass by usually, so I may just keep mum and go and check it say in a month to see if things are still OK.

Anyway the main thing is that there are no other casualties or trapped birds at the moment.

Tania xx

Cynthia - I would help anything if it needed help - all creatures great and small.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Tania,

I envy your job! I guess that is all I really wanted to do. How much fun it must be to feed those baby foxes. I'm sure that you will do alot of toughening up while you are there, but I hope the triumphs out weigh the losses. 

Feather


----------

